# Australian Joke



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 17, 2006)

Voted Best Joke of the Year in Australia

Kiwi walks into his bedroom with a sheep under his arm and says: "Darling,
this is the pig I have sex with when you have a headache."

His girlfriend is lying in bed and replies: "I think you'll find that's a
sheep, you idiot."

The man says: " I think you'll find I wasn't talking to you."


----------

